# [Wet Thumb Forum]-29 gal. pix



## stem~ (Mar 20, 2003)

I confess...I am another newbie who is finally good at growing plants (my rotala wallichii is flowering!!), but with poor aquascaping skills.

I don't know what happens, I put together very detailed drawings (which look great) but I can't (or am not willing to put in the necessary time) to recreate them. Part of it, is that now that my plants are growing, I hate to chop/prune them (especially with no one to take my clippings). The other part of it, is that I keep overestimating the space (especially depth) in my tank.

The pictures are with my cheap digital camera (so the enlarged photos are worse than the thumbnails). (Thanks to everyone who posts here for all the great info!!)

I can't get my hands on riccia for the left front of the tank. M.m. is filling in there for the time being. I am also planning on adding some stronger reds - I want to put in some rotala magenta stems and hope my barclaya bulb gets going. Otherwise, I am lost.

29 gal. pix


----------



## stem~ (Mar 20, 2003)

I confess...I am another newbie who is finally good at growing plants (my rotala wallichii is flowering!!), but with poor aquascaping skills.

I don't know what happens, I put together very detailed drawings (which look great) but I can't (or am not willing to put in the necessary time) to recreate them. Part of it, is that now that my plants are growing, I hate to chop/prune them (especially with no one to take my clippings). The other part of it, is that I keep overestimating the space (especially depth) in my tank.

The pictures are with my cheap digital camera (so the enlarged photos are worse than the thumbnails). (Thanks to everyone who posts here for all the great info!!)

I can't get my hands on riccia for the left front of the tank. M.m. is filling in there for the time being. I am also planning on adding some stronger reds - I want to put in some rotala magenta stems and hope my barclaya bulb gets going. Otherwise, I am lost.

29 gal. pix


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

There is potential in that, I think you just need regular aggressive pruning to better shape your aquascape. Although for a while your tank may look like it has had a bad haircut, in the end it will grow back more beautiful than before.

The micranthemoides in the front left of the tank is a good example of where this would help.. and your background plants too!


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow, for a newbie that is pretty nice plantgrowth.

Wolcome on board, stem!

On your case I wouldn´t mind pruning, but before you do a radical haircut, please make sure that your plants regrow in your conditions. Sometimes esp. Rotala Wallichii (and especially in my tanks) they don´t like to be just cut. I need to replant the tops (and even then the chance for it to continue growing is quite limited). For the rest it shouldn´t be a problem.

As locus allready said, there is quite some potential in that tank. Just be brave and do your work







!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

plants look wonderful. i think the only thing i would mess with would be... something to see that isn't a plant. plants are the only thing i can see. might be good to have a large rock or some driftwood in there to seperate some of the plants and make it look a little more natural. plants are rockin' though, keep it up!

JP


----------



## stem~ (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement. I think I am ready to do some major pruning.

Birgit & Wolfgang: Thanks for the warning about R.w. I normally top and replant it. It takes a long time, but it eventually does, recover.

jpmtotoro: There are stones in there...they're just all covered up!

I'll keep you posted. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Stem, it's a beautiful tank. All the plants are lush and healthy. I like the look. It's like getting your hair cut. One week before it's just perfect, then all of a sudden, it's a mess, lol.

It is evident, your tank shows a lot of thought and hard work.

Keep up the good work!
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree with everyone else, you've got a great aquascape, it just needs some trimming. I recognize the aquascaping set you've got there...time to use those scissors!

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Nothing to add, really, Stem, your plants are lovely, nice and healthy! Just wanted to point out that EVERYBODY hates to prune a plant that looks big and healthy, I know it absolutely KILLS me. I know as well as my own name that I should pinch back the ludwigia long before it gets to the top of the tank, but...but...but...it looks so pretty when it grows up there, it's so lush and such a brilliant red, and the fish like it! But of course, once it's overgrown, the bottoms aren't getting enough light and start to lose leaves, and then you have a MAJOR hassle, digging it all up and replanting the tops, and it takes ludwigia (palustris x repens is what I'm talking about) tops a long time to get going again--although they always do. LOL! It's just something everybody has to get past--it's the price you pay for being able to grow your plants well!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Hey You (May 22, 2003)

looks great to me


----------



## Ghostie (May 9, 2003)

Looks nice! I noticed you live in Brooklyn too! Do you use DIY co2 or a co2 cylinder? I 've been useing DIY but have had alot of problems with it. If you do use a cylinder where do you get it filled? It is problematic in NYC to carry such hazardous materials on public transportation. So maybe I could find somthing in walking distance.
Thanks,
Rafael


----------



## stem~ (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a CO2 cylinder that I bought from McKinney's Gas Co. in Manhattan. Luckily, I have a car and don't need to rely on mass transit. If you purchase a cylinder from McKinney's they will do a delivery (for a charge, of course) but they will not do a delivery for just a refill.

I get my tank refilled at AirWeld Inc. in Brooklyn. I think there are a couple in Brooklyn though they tend to be in industrial parts of the city, so I don't know if it will be in walking distance. You could also try other welding supply companies and gas companies. Good luck!


----------



## Ghostie (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I actally already have a brand new cylinder, I just have never gotten it filled. It seems Park Slope has a real lack of local welding supply places! By the way, did yu mail order your plants or get them locally?
Thanks,
Rafael


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Pruning will make the difference.
If i may make some suggestions;

You seem to be getting a lot of white wash coming from the high light at the top of the tank. It is best if you can keep the plants pruned away fromthe very top of the water in the center. Corners aren't as big a deal, but I think youhave more color there then the pictures are showing.

In a small tank like your you may even want to turn off a bulb or filter the bulb when taking pictures.

To help create depth you may want to trim your stems in layers at 6" 9" and 12". It will help draw the eye up and back. It will also help you get some leaf definition and color lower in the tank.

Tha tank is awesome and shows the variety that you can have in a smaller tank. Don't feel bad about pruning.... I think Ghostie will take some of your clippings. I cry when I prune my tank and throw away $50 worth of stems.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## stem~ (Mar 20, 2003)

Thank you for all the encouragement...I finally went in and hacked the left side of my tank. Next up, my huge stand of mayaca and my overgrown glosso.

Ghostie, I ordered my plants by mail because I wanted to start with a full compliment of plants.

I would be glad to find a home for my plant clippings. Let me know if you are interested...I have tons of glosso, dwarf hairgrass, stargrass, hornwort and mayaca to spare.

[This message was edited by stem~ on Mon June 02 2003 at 08:34 PM.]


----------



## Ghostie (May 9, 2003)

I am definately interested in clippings! My email is in my profile. I am also interested in your fertilization regime, i've had a difficult time with this soft Brooklyn water.
Ghostie

[This message was edited by Ghostie on Wed June 04 2003 at 11:51 AM.]


----------



## Occult (Jun 29, 2003)

Since we have a bunch of guys from brooklyn here, I was wondering what stores you shop at? I can't seem to find one I'm truly satisfied with.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Stem, I have a question for you. Anyone who can grow rotala wallichi has to be doing something better than I am. My Rotala keeps dying off at the tips. It seems to grow really well for about two weeks then it starts to die.

What PH, KH, Nitrate levels are you running? Mine is 6.9, 6 and 5ppm repectively. Is this close to what you have got and can you think of anything that will help my dilemma?

Rumple

Beware of the hand that feeds you!!


----------

